# problem connecting to the internet



## larrycleve (Sep 18, 2002)

I have an ibook g4. I connect to the internet wirelessly with airport. The problem is the computer doesn't connect to the internet at boot up. The wavey icon on top flashes black for half a second then grays out. If I click the icon, then default on the drop down menu, then I'm connected fine to the internet. I shouldn't have to go through these steps. The computer should connect right at boot up. I put the internet connect app in the startup folder. In the airport section I had it connect to default at startup. These didn't do anything. Any ideas?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you have all system software updated (including any firmware)?


----------



## larrycleve (Sep 18, 2002)

Everything's updated as far as I know. I did a google of dlink and airport and it seems there are conflicts with dlink routers and apple computers. They gave some suggestions on tweaking the router and airport. I'll try them and let you know what happens.


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Perhaps assign the powerbook a static IP.


----------



## zonkvert (Oct 28, 2004)

We have the same problem. Did you find a solution? 
Cheers


----------



## sebb2004 (Jul 27, 2004)

Check you router settings, I have wireless NetGear router and when I turned on my iMac G5 with airport card, it would not connect to internet. The setting I changed was to allow the router to broadcast name (SSID). It works fine know.


----------

